# Ruger Announces the New Wrangler .22 LR Single-Action Revolver



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...es-new-wrangler-22-lr-single-action-revolver/

https://ruger.com/products/wrangler/models.html


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Will be of interest for all those that are looking for a entry level single action. Under $200.00-> Will give it a try and look forward to the reviews. 
https://www.realguns.com/articles/1096.htm


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

Looks like Ruger is after some of the customers that usually go to Heritage. It's not a bad idea, get them started with a Ruger, maybe they'll be Ruger customers for life.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good entry firearm to single action revolvers. I will get one after the dust settles. Found this review. Looks very promising. Good move by Ruger. IMHO
https://gunblast.com/Ruger-Wrangler.htm


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Some are taking orders at $189.00 online and this one from our LGS is for $199.00 After looking at several reviews and updates I think this will be a good seller. We may get my granddaughter one and who knows I may even let her shoot it. I love their Single Six and the LCRx in 22LR and their customer service is the best out there so why not get one. To each his own just my opinion.
** Came across a add for(Vance/Ohio) $199.00 Ruger Wrangler 22LR Black Cerakote Single-Action Revolver Barrel Length: 4.62", Cylinder Frame Finish: Black Cerakote®, Cylinder Frame Material: Aluminum Alloy.


----------

